# Subs available! Ny/ct area



## RobMitt (Feb 1, 2011)

We have two trucks available to plow for the snow coming in to the northeast. WE WILL TRAVEL TO YOU! 20+ years of combined experience, insured, and with reliable equipment. Cell, text, CB Radio, GPS, and Mobile Internet equpped! Please call 631-953-1253 and talk to Rob for details.


----------

